# Pre 98 Bubba Kush (Immortal flowers)



## the chef (Apr 19, 2011)

Was graced with these to do a test grow for Immortal Flowers! Would like to give a big thnx to Supernatural for the oppertunity! Here's the start...i'll be germing these at 12:01 tonight for 420!!!!!!!!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 19, 2011)

Lucky guy you are jeez I wish I had the hook up you do lol


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 19, 2011)

you must know some high people in high places mate  mojo for the 420 run


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 19, 2011)

I have my beanbag chair and my bubbler...I'm good to go for the grow show. GL Chef!


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

very cool, got my popcorn ready.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2011)

:rofl:

weres the DIrt....just a lable man..:spit:


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey there,

Pre-98 is in my top 5 fav. strains! I will definitely be couch locked on this one. Hope you don't mind..


----------



## the chef (Apr 19, 2011)

All are welcome.......Smoke i got invisible dirt! Got the hook -up and then some!


----------



## the chef (Apr 20, 2011)

As promised in the red solo cups at 12:01 on 4-20! Happy 420 to all! Thnx to all who dropped in!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 20, 2011)

:woohoo: happy 420 mate! now get some sleep


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice. You know I am here to wish them a Happy birthday to all those little ones... Plus...its my first 420 post of the day.


----------



## the chef (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 Mo and Doc! Mo got a few hrs but now its time to BIU!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 20, 2011)

:48: Here pass this around too. Enjoy the celebrations


----------



## the chef (Apr 20, 2011)

Got it right back at ya!:48: :bong1: :bong1:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 4/20 Cheffy


----------



## tcbud (Apr 20, 2011)

I have to watch this Chef.  I think Pre 98 Bubba is gonna be in my garden this year.  tcbud here to learn.

Happy 420!


----------



## the chef (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey TC my bud! Got all five to pop and now just waiting to Shed thier caps! ROSIE hope you had a 420 to remember!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2011)

Why would they call that pre-98 when on the pack it clearly shows a cross?


----------



## the chef (Apr 22, 2011)

The pre 98 refers to the cross!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 22, 2011)

:watchplant: :joint4: I'm in on this one!


----------



## the chef (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome! Gotta say im excited to do this one!


----------



## the chef (Apr 23, 2011)

Well the ladies shed thier caps! Gonna ride em in the solo's fer a bit...... It's on now!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 23, 2011)

:woohoo: mojo for the little ones


----------



## the chef (Apr 23, 2011)

Already got thier first sets forming MO!


----------



## tcbud (Apr 23, 2011)

Just like kids, they always start so small.

*Green Spring Mojo for your seedlings!*


----------



## the chef (Apr 23, 2011)

TC!!!!!!!! Yeah but when they get big.....oooh mama!


----------



## the chef (Apr 23, 2011)

Here ya go TC MY BUD! All but one are saying hello.....got one straggler!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 23, 2011)

mojo to help the late bloomer :aok:


----------



## the chef (Apr 23, 2011)

Thnx MO...she'll get there!


----------



## Staffy (Apr 24, 2011)

congrats on the sprouts chef.

have u got a layer of wood chips on top of soil? what u using for medium?

take care.


----------



## the chef (Apr 24, 2011)

Scotts premuim soil. 5 bucks a bag at home depot!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 24, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Scotts premuim soil. 5 bucks a bag at home depot!


Really? Hows that work out for you...?:shocked: :confused2:


----------



## the chef (Apr 24, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Really? Hows that work out for you...?:shocked: :confused2:


 
Perrty dam good! Gonna switch back to pro-mix but this is a handy sub.......not really strong pre-nuted soil!


----------



## Irish (Apr 26, 2011)

are we there yet?  

howdy chef. is that new set up treating you right? we recently bought a ho t5, 8 light. loving it so far. its far better than the cfls i was using. 

sitting in the corner watching you do your thing brother. hook it up...peace...


----------



## the chef (Apr 27, 2011)

The molasses master arrives! Loving the new light! Gonna rock these daylights brother! Just like the way they keep the internodes tight! Always roon fer ya brother!


----------



## Irish (Apr 27, 2011)

my moms love my cfls.:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Apr 27, 2011)

Here ya go Irish my brother.........birdies anyone!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2011)

those are some cute birds ya got there Chef. Fun stuff ahead!


----------



## the chef (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Rosie! Yup looking foward to smoking these!


----------



## the chef (Apr 30, 2011)

Birdies are comeing along! The next set of fans are already forming! Soo looking foward to seeing these in flower!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is why i love clones, im on day ten and my largest one is 8''..... no pre 98 BK tho..


----------



## the chef (Apr 30, 2011)

Thnx fer droppin in brother! Picked up the pro-mix today with a side of worm turds! Going back to the basics!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 30, 2011)

Worm **** Yummmm!!!!!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 30, 2011)

Basics is good....


----------



## the chef (May 1, 2011)

Rot, Roddy i started out using this basic system and it worked well!


----------



## the chef (May 1, 2011)

Got the grs in the pro-mix and wormy turds! Got 7 in veg!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2011)

:ciao:  


Nice Dirt

:rofl:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 1, 2011)

Looks good man


----------



## MosesPMG (May 1, 2011)

Ive heard bat guano goes really well with worm castings. Have you ever used it? They are looking good mate mojo


----------



## maineharvest (May 1, 2011)

Lookin good Mr Chef!  How did you go from 5 to 7?  Did I miss something?


----------



## the chef (May 1, 2011)

No brother the other 2 are cherylnoble and a cross i made of red diesel x 3rd dimension! Never used bat guano...i use fish emulsionb tp flower though. Thnx fer droppin in rotten.....Smoooooooke.........dirt.....goood!


----------



## Staffy (May 1, 2011)

looks good chef!


----------



## the chef (May 1, 2011)

Welcome staffy! You aint seen nutin yet brother!


----------



## Staffy (May 1, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Welcome staffy! You aint seen nutin yet brother!




lol. ill be waiting to see what the chef whips up.


----------



## the chef (May 2, 2011)

Got a butt load of tester grows to do!


----------



## Staffy (May 2, 2011)

oh ya u must be a pretty good grower then. the guy who i got my lights from wanted me to test some new lights for him, but who knows whats goin on with that. lol

if u dont mind me askin what tests are u gonna be doin?


----------



## the chef (May 2, 2011)

Headband bx, lemon nehi, masterlow, just to name a few!


----------



## Staffy (May 2, 2011)

mmm interesting. so u r testing strains out. thats awesome. lol


----------



## the chef (May 2, 2011)

Yup for upcomeing co.s Immortal flowers and Eugenetics!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 3, 2011)

hey chef! sounds good & ill be watching for sure as i too have some 98 bX & headband Bx. got them in trade & glad to know what its crossed w/. is HB crossed w/ DP also?


----------



## the chef (May 3, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> hey chef! sounds good & ill be watching for sure as i too have some 98 bX & headband Bx. got them in trade & glad to know what its crossed w/. is HB crossed w/ DP also?


 
Dunno Doc! I'll ask him and get back to ya! Here the ladies are in thier 2nd week of veg! Getting a bit bigger and more defined!


----------



## MosesPMG (May 3, 2011)

:woohoo: for the 'birdie' stage  they look good mate


----------



## the chef (May 3, 2011)

Thnx MO! They are doing that thang!


----------



## Staffy (May 3, 2011)

:aok:
 :watchplant:


----------



## the chef (May 3, 2011)

:aok: :ciao:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 4, 2011)

thanks chef.


----------



## the chef (May 4, 2011)

Yup!


----------



## the chef (May 8, 2011)

Doc no crosses went into that as far as i know still waiting on word from him! ....Meanwhile the grs are getting bigger! even the runht is showing out!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 8, 2011)

thanks chef & lets go runt! thought HB was clone only thats why i asked. i could be totally wrong on that.

edit: yes i was kinda wrong. 707 cut is clone only. i found all the info at cannazon


----------



## Staffy (May 8, 2011)

looking good so far mate. some green mojo for the runt buddy and others.


----------



## the chef (May 8, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> thanks chef & lets go runt! thought HB was clone only thats why i asked. i could be totally wrong on that.
> 
> edit: yes i was kinda wrong. 707 cut is clone only. i found all the info at cannazon


 Keep checking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the chef (May 8, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> looking good so far mate. some green mojo for the runt buddy and others.


Ya know Stafman....every runt i've grown turned out to be the killa nugs in the bunch!


----------



## Staffy (May 8, 2011)

yaya. im pretty sure my runt in this grow was the freeze cheese and i think she is gonna give me something special from the looks of her. besides the little problem she is havin, lol.


----------



## the chef (May 9, 2011)

Staffy i did a bluehell from medical seeds and it wasn't a huge producer and was runtish if you will. Being a dj short blue cross i expected something spectacular and the dam bud blew my mind!


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2011)

Hi Cheffy!


----------



## the chef (May 9, 2011)

Rooooosie! .........wut up!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 9, 2011)

LOL keep checking what? LOL


----------



## the chef (May 10, 2011)

Hell have some bx's available soon!


----------



## the chef (May 12, 2011)

The buubas doing thier....veggin thang!


----------



## Staffy (May 12, 2011)

woop woop!
lookin good brother


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 12, 2011)

gotcha on the bx's. 

what nutes/soil are you using? i just bought a bag of black gold coco blend to try, for mom's in smart pots. i felt weird going to buy bagged dirt as i have never before.


----------



## the chef (May 12, 2011)

Pro-mix bx bale with a bag of worm turds, and m,/g organic choice seaweed emulsion!


----------



## the chef (May 12, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> woop woop!
> lookin good brother


Starting to look like something huh Staffy!


----------



## Staffy (May 13, 2011)

getting there bro. i like it at this stage a lil, they grow pretty quick, and when u look back on it, its like damnnn. lookin good, lol. this was my first time doin seed, and i really enjoyed watchin them grow.
take care.


----------



## the chef (May 14, 2011)

Been doing seed and taking my own clones since 09!


----------



## the chef (May 17, 2011)

Sorry for the late update! Lost my grandmother over the weekend and been dealing with that! Been around the ladies alot and they are getting big! The male??? is ready for some pipe cleaner bondage and the runt is got some groth to her! Got some indies as weel as a sat dom! The grow goes on!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 17, 2011)

chef sorry to hear about the loss & my sympathy & prayers go out to yah. the ladies look good as hell also


----------



## the chef (May 18, 2011)

Thnx doc!


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2011)

Hey Chef, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Stay in the grow room, it will help.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear chef.  

Plants are looking good.


----------



## the chef (May 20, 2011)

Thnx Rosie and Ranger! It's been one hell of a week! But as they say the show goes on! Here's the Bubbas 1 month in! So to get over the loss of a family member...i started pipe cleaner bondage to get my mind of it! Man the things are gonna be nice in another 20 - 30 days! The last pic reminds of a spider!


----------



## the chef (May 24, 2011)

Ladies responding well to lst and nutes! Got a bit thirsty so feed and watered em! The runt needed a little help so got a skewer tp help prop her up! Very impressed with this strain so far!


----------



## the chef (May 24, 2011)

Here's the rest of the gr's!


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2011)

they look very content being raised by a chef. I wonder if they know what a good cook you are. They do look really happy Chef. This is so fun huh? Especially after a really hard week, it is nice to go look at the "girls".


----------



## the chef (May 24, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> they look very content being raised by a chef. I wonder if they know what a good cook you are. They do look really happy Chef. This is so fun huh? Especially after a really hard week, it is nice to go look at the "girls".


 
Tell me bout it Rosie! They are like my saving grace!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 24, 2011)

Lost my grandfather some weeks ago and can feel your pain. But better the olders than the youngers.
Plants look good as always. For when some MJ recipes from the chef ?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 24, 2011)

I too am liking them a lot. Im eager to drop mine but have to wait a min.


----------



## maineharvest (May 24, 2011)

I like your pipe cleaner method.  I just might try that out real soon.


----------



## tcbud (May 24, 2011)

Chef, I am so sorry to hear of your Grandmother's passing.  My condolences.  I just caught up on the journal.

Your Girls are looking great.  I have a Pre 98 Bubba clone, She has yet to show an appearance in my journal.

Looking good, keep it growing on!


----------



## the chef (May 24, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Lost my grandfather some weeks ago and can feel your pain. But better the olders than the youngers.
> Plants look good as always. For when some MJ recipes from the chef ?


As soon as i get some harvets in so i can pic it up as i create! Got about 463 recipies in mind to start with!


----------



## the chef (May 24, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> I too am liking them a lot. Im eager to drop mine but have to wait a min.


Doc this is an amazing strain! The structure makes it perfect for lst! Gonna do some untrained ones as i always do just to see the difference!


----------



## the chef (May 24, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I like your pipe cleaner method. I just might try that out real soon.


Borrowed that from ol Hamster Lewis! he pipe cleaners wont damage the stalk plus it doesn't interfere with the growth of surface stalk water viens!


----------



## the chef (May 24, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Chef, I am so sorry to hear of your Grandmother's passing. My condolences. I just caught up on the journal.
> 
> Your Girls are looking great. I have a Pre 98 Bubba clone, She has yet to show an appearance in my journal.
> 
> Looking good, keep it growing on!


 
Thnx TC my bud!  Can't wait to put these in the ol pipe!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 24, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> As soon as i get some harvets in so i can pic it up as i create! Got about 463 recipies in mind to start with!



Bring it on


----------



## the chef (May 24, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Bring it on


 
DONE......my brother!


----------



## Staffy (May 25, 2011)

plants are looking great chef. good job mate!!
sorry to hear about the loss.


----------



## the chef (May 26, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> plants are looking great chef. good job mate!!
> sorry to hear about the loss.


 
Gracias Stafman!


----------



## the chef (May 31, 2011)

Been a while peeps....thought id throw some pics down! The Bubbas are doing great! Will prob go to flower in a week or so...dunno maybe 2! They'll get transplanted into bigger mediums when that happens!


----------



## Staffy (May 31, 2011)

wow looking great bro, definantly fillin out nicely. cant wait till u go into flower and see these babies shine


----------



## the chef (May 31, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> wow looking great bro, definantly fillin out nicely. cant wait till u go into flower and see these babies shine


 

That makes two of us Stafman!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 31, 2011)

they look very healthy to me. any of em showing & do any have 6 nodes yet? probably not as why you are saying 1-2 wks for flip. damn stoner


----------



## the chef (Jun 1, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> they look very healthy to me. any of em showing & do any have 6 nodes yet? probably not as why you are saying 1-2 wks for flip. damn stoner


 
Hey Doc, all but 2 are showing female so far!


----------



## the chef (Jun 2, 2011)

Bubbas went to flower today! They are sitting under the 1000 watt hps! Gonna give em thier first taste of p tonight! Can't wait to get these in the cure jars!


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking good man!  Looking forward to seeing your Bubba grow out for sure.


----------



## the chef (Jun 2, 2011)

jbyrd said:
			
		

> Looking good man! Looking forward to seeing your Bubba grow out for sure.


 
....mee too! Welcome!!


----------



## the chef (Jun 2, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> how ya been chef? bk looks nice and healthy my brother. bring on the dank. ...peace...


The molasses master in da houuuuuuuse! Looking foward to this one brother!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking sweet, congrats on the flip!  Let their be Flowers!


----------



## the chef (Jun 2, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Looking sweet, congrats on the flip! Let their be Flowers!


 
....and so she said....so it shall be done! Your will.......my habds TC my bud!


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm late, but I'm in.  Nice job chef.


----------



## the chef (Jun 3, 2011)

PowerP!!!!!!!! Where ya been buddy! Got these and some others im doing!


----------



## the chef (Jun 6, 2011)

Got the Bubbas dried out a bit and moved them into a bigger medium! These need alot of root room to do thier thang! Next 60 days should be killa!


----------



## my my (Jun 6, 2011)

looking good Chef
:cool2:


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like your cookin up some diggity dank over there chef.  Looks great!:lama:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2011)

Boy they let you know when they run out of room, don't they. Mine yell at me and hold their breath and turn yellow.

It is fun times at your house!


----------



## the chef (Jun 6, 2011)

MY MY, Thomas i just checked em they sprung up with the extrea room.........oh yeah and the water helped to! 

Rosie they looked all sad and sick looking! You've seent the look they give you!


----------



## the chef (Jun 6, 2011)

See all better now!


----------



## Staffy (Jun 6, 2011)

looks great brother. keep up the good work!!


----------



## the chef (Jun 9, 2011)

Thnx Staffy! The Gr's doing well, got some white hairs showing! Outta be an excellent harvest!


----------

